# Does anyone know the dimensions of the Fluval 306's intake stem?



## spinne (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm trying to find a replacement for the filter intake tube my dogs chewed up this evening, and I have a hard time accepting the $10 price tag on a Fluval-branded replacement. (It's the principle of the thing, it's just a plastic cylinder! )

Does anyone happen to have the inner- and outer-dimensions of the intake stem, or of a suitable replacement that can be found at Home Depot/Lowe's?

Thanks!


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

the hose is pretty flexible and stretches, the intake screen is the critical dimension. Just take it with you to the hardware store and make sure it fits? 

I thought about replacing mine with something black; if you want that look at irrigation tube, you might find something the right dimension, like a riser (you may have to cut the threaded parts off).


----------



## spinne (Jan 30, 2013)

Appreciate the response! I tried going to Home Depot tonight, but struck out. None of their tubing fit that well — the guy plumbing did his best to be helpful, but mentioned that aquarium goods have dimensions that don't match up with standard plumbing supplies (or at least the ones that could be found at his store). All the same, he spent at least ten minutes showing me some possibilities but made sure I knew that it'd probably turn into a total PITA to try to back-fit everything to the canister connections. :[

The hunt resumes friday.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Don't just try plumbing (though check things like PVC in different schedules which has different wall thickness so different outside diameters), but irrigation pipes, vinyl tubing (may or may not be in plumbing, I find Ace or Marine Max has varieties), and electrical conduit (plastic). 

Also, you might try fitting the outside of the intake screen's top, it's slightly tapered so may be more forgiving of size; you can then use a size reducing adapter to get to the size you need at the top.

Of course, all this running around (gas $) and parts may quickly make you rethink that $10 charge to get one from Fluval.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

5/8 id 3/4 od is the tubing you need.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------

